# If any of you are thinking about "Get Insanity" workout program...



## FishingAddict (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't get it unless you are already in shape!  If you are not currently running about an 8 minute mile or better for over 3 miles, this program might just kill you. I ain't joking.  I'm waiting to hear reports of people who have died doing this program.

I'm in pretty darn good shape. I'm training for a half ironman (1.2mile swim, 54 mile bike, 13 mile run). Also, the first day is a fitness test there are a couple of very in shape looking people who completed the program taking the test as well- and I beat them on most of the tests- so I'm no slouch.

The first day (the only day I have done so far), is plyometercis (jumping moves).  I have done P90X plyo, which is a solid work out (too much for many)....but this one...

Oh my. I loved to get my tail whooped in a work out, but this sucker was over the top for me.  I had to pause it a couple times were there was not supposed to be a break to prevent vomiting on the carpet.

There were a couple times when I had to extend the recovery period by pushing pause because my HR was still 165 after 30 seconds (and I still felt like puking).

Basically, it's keeping you at your VO2 max for 4-5 minutes with a 30 second cool down. Kinda like doing hill sprints for 4-5 minutes (rather than 30-60 seconds) with only a 30 second break in the middle.

Anyhow, I'm looking forward to the results. But again- fair warning- don't start with this program if you are just getting into fitness!


----------



## DalexGribble (May 5, 2010)

Any news on this I am almost done with P90X (3 weeks left) and was thinking about trying it.


----------



## bpatterson617 (May 6, 2010)

im actually about to start p90x on monday and was considering insanity once i got done but its definitely good to know that insanity is that much more intense...i will make sure im in good shape before attempting it. but keep it up man, im sure you will be really happy with the results if it is that insane!!

on a side note, DalexGribble, are you happy with your results after your time with p90x? how strictly did you follow the nutrition guide?


----------



## JBowers (May 6, 2010)

I do the Insanity workout and it is insane, but I love it!  The trainer repeatedly tells you to check your heart rate and take a break when you need it.  As long as you push yourself each time you will improve your cardio and general muscle stamina.  If your expectation is to be able to do each and every workout without stopping then you may be disappointed - at least until you reach that optimum for this series.

Like Fishing Addict says, this is one workout that can hurt you or kill you if you do not monitor yourself.  I echo his comments!


----------



## jmar28 (May 6, 2010)

Getting it next month in June. My sister has it and she says its crazy. My bro in law is doing the p90x and he loves it. But I am looking forward to the insanity.

Ok just throwing this out, I run a 19 minute 3 mile, I know its going to whoop me, but I still should be in good shape for it right?


----------



## Big7 (May 6, 2010)

12 pack of Natural Light and a Popeye's 3 pc "bonafide" all white for me please..


----------



## DalexGribble (May 6, 2010)

I am happy with the results. I didn't stick to the P90X diet. I did my own. I am already a smaller guy and didn't need to lose but 10-15 lbs. So I am just watching what I eat.


----------



## bpatterson617 (May 7, 2010)

thats good to know, but i guess since i am looking for some pretty serious fat loss i should probably stick to the diet pretty closely....if only i liked veggies!


----------



## JBowers (May 7, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> Getting it next month in June. My sister has it and she says its crazy. My bro in law is doing the p90x and he loves it. But I am looking forward to the insanity.
> 
> Ok just throwing this out, I run a 19 minute 3 mile, I know its going to whoop me, but I still should be in good shape for it right?


 
It'll probably be good for you.  I run 7-8 minute miles and generally run 10-15 miles a week in 3-5 mile segments.

The Insanity program whoops my tail, then again I am 40!  I'd be interested to hear your experience after you try it!


----------



## jmar28 (May 7, 2010)

JBowers said:


> It'll probably be good for you.  I run 7-8 minute miles and generally run 10-15 miles a week in 3-5 mile segments.
> 
> The Insanity program whoops my tail, then again I am 40!  I'd be interested to hear your experience after you try it!



Will definatley let you know about it and the puking I am sure to accompany it


----------



## JBowers (May 7, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> Will definatley let you know about it and the puking I am sure to accompany it


 
I have been fortunate to not have had that experience yet, but I'd wager that some people have experience that as a side effect!  I try to eat after the workout, but when I can't I do give the body a good 1.5 to 2 hrs to digest!


----------

